# Midlands Counties Show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Any one going to this show on SUNDAY 17th May, this is usually one of the very well attended shows so we can't wait.will be nice to see some new and old faces. good luck to all those who will be exhibiting...............Chris....:thumbup:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ill be there sometime in the afternoon

Good look to everyone


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jen , look forward to chatting to you again, once the judging starts i have to pop across Wolverhampton to view and hopefully to pick a female kitten which will eventually go on as a queen for us but i will be back at the show once its re-opened. i hope things are improving for you too Jen, take care and chat soon...............chris.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going. Was OK last year, I just like that the Venue has a balcony so you can watch what is all going on. Something to do.


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Me and Tink are going as well!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tinks magic said:


> Me and Tink are going as well!


Just realised you are only down the road from me :idea:

Good luck at the show:thumbup:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

will be there but not sure whether it will be with or without cat yet!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I won't do Sunday shows, so it's years and years since I've done Midland Counties. Will be doing a show on Saturday though.

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> will be there but not sure whether it will be with or without cat yet!


oh no, whats happened?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> oh no, whats happened?


Don't worry Jen - he's still fine but is moulting :001_rolleyes: typical eh?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Don't worry Jen - he's still fine but is moulting :001_rolleyes: typical eh?


typical

bung him in the fridge


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

he's out in the wind in his run now and I am sending coat vibes at him! Schmoo on the other hand who is not entered is looking super  sods law! Schmoo off for his snippage on monday so won't be out for a bit


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> he's out in the wind in his run now and I am sending coat vibes at him! Schmoo on the other hand who is not entered is looking super  sods law! Schmoo off for his snippage on monday so won't be out for a bit


fingers crossed he can hang on to it for another week then.

Its a shame about schmoo, I think he and lulu would make lovely babies


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> fingers crossed he can hang on to it for another week then.
> 
> Its a shame about schmoo, I think he and lulu would make lovely babies


I know - it's a big shame but he will be happier inside with his mum and I have no girls 

Will send you piccies of new boy when I have some!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I know - it's a big shame but he will be happier inside with his mum and I have no girls
> 
> Will send you piccies of new boy when I have some!


Well as long as he is happy, thats more important

Hope your new lad settles in ok


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

won't be home for a while - he's only 3 weeks old  but I am excited anyway


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Ill be there showing Audrey


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

eieio said:


> Ill be there showing Audrey


eieio, are you related to "OLD MACDONALD " then ????


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> eieio, are you related to "OLD MACDONALD " then ????


lol, I didnt notice that


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahaha, sorry Jen, its just my crazy sence of humour showing through ........


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im going, with the NFC....his last show as a kitten! then he's off to wyvern and surpreme with the big boys lol


----------



## Tinks magic (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing you again vixxen


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Tinks magic said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again vixxen


im running off at judging time to see a horse (pony! lol) thats for sale nearby! if i come back crying its because ive spent lots of money! lol


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck to all showing,not going to this one got a qualifying show on sunday with the miniature ponies.

Hope the pony's what you're looking for Vix


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> im running off at judging time to see a horse (pony! lol) thats for sale nearby! if i come back crying its because ive spent lots of money! lol


Ooh best of luck, how exciting a pony! Hope you get it. Good luck for the show too!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

How did everyone do then?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We enjoyed the day at the midlands but i can't say that Charlie did, he was a real grumpy chap yesterday but still got a second in his open class and a third in his side class, there seemed to be a lot of cats upset at this show, why i dont know, but another judge was very badly bitten by one of the cats there. On the brighter side we travelled across Wolverhampton to view some kittens and we now have reserved our first girl who will in time go on to be our first breeding queen, she is the most gorgeous Blue colourpoint kitten and are already counting the days till we get her.Was nice to meet up with some friends there too and agin JEN i do apologise for the early morning phone call but nice to see you looking so well best wishes...........Chris.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My favourite cat won again at this show.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> My favourite cat won again at this show.


is it a big blue MC by any chance? lol


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

oh and my NFC boy won his open, BOB and 1sts in 2 side classes.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone both x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

raggs said:


> We enjoyed the day at the midlands but i can't say that Charlie did, he was a real grumpy chap yesterday but still got a second in his open class and a third in his side class, there seemed to be a lot of cats upset at this show, why i dont know, but another judge was very badly bitten by one of the cats there. On the brighter side we travelled across Wolverhampton to view some kittens and we now have reserved our first girl who will in time go on to be our first breeding queen, she is the most gorgeous Blue colourpoint kitten and are already counting the days till we get her.Was nice to meet up with some friends there too and agin JEN i do apologise for the early morning phone call but nice to see you looking so well best wishes...........Chris.


Dont worry about it chris, you did me a big favour. 
Congrats on your new girl, dont forget piccies lol

Thanks again for the blanket, the cats absolutly love it! Sue has a talent there, does she sell them anywhere, they would be nice for kitten packs


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Let me know how many you want JEN and ill get them sent to you but can't gaurantee the colours.....i wish you had asked yesterday lol i had about 6 left in the car and gave a dozen to the Progressive Ragdoll stall that was there yesterday, but just let me know how many you want ok, they are great for kitten packs, chat soon ......chris


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> is it a big blue MC by any chance? lol




I love that cat. Not only is he gorrrrrrrrrrrgeous but he is a total, TOTAL, sweetheart. :001_tt1:

Well done btw.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulation Vixxen on such a fab day, well done............Chris.


----------

